# 2nd Annual OHIO LSX: Fall Dyno Day~september 25th, columbus OH



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

WHEN: SEPTEMBER 25TH, 9AM
WHERE: 311 OPM Companies Drive Galloway, OH 43119

Well its that time already, time for our fall dyno day! The last one we had was a huge success, and we are confident we will put it to shame, come this fall.

For those of you who haven't been to any of our events or meets, we are a OHIO based LSX club that is open to all gm muscle! 100% FREE! We typically have 8-10 events per year which consist of shows, cruises, dyno days, track days, ect. You can always find us here:

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/groups...l#gmessage3423

Dyno Day:

For those of you who attended the last one, you have a good idea whats going on. For those of you who weren't there, we hope u make it on the 25th!!
Here are some pictures from the last one:

Ohio Lsx Dyno day was a blast. pictures inside!!!

Food:

This one will go down a lot like the last one, FREE grilled hamburgers and hot dogs, drinks, snacks, ect.(donations accepted).

Cars:

Like last time, this will be open to all GM cars, hybrids are included(rx7s, miatas, ect). we will be pressed for space, so we cant have to many "odd" cars there. We will need all the room we can get. which, in our eyes, is a good thing. Means it will be a good time!

Photography:

We will have a professional photographer on hand, he will be doing solo shots of cars. We are offering 8x10 prints, that will be edited and shipped to you! It will include, an 8x10 print of your car, edited to perfection, script in lower corner, and shipped to your house. prices are as follows:

1 shot: $19 shipped
2 shots: $24 shipped
3 shots: $27 shipped

I always use this photographer, he is a car guy like us, and does amazing work. The prints will be AMAZING. We can offer prints as large as 30"x40". Contact me for special pricing.

Detailing services:

We will have a member who will be offering cleaning services throughout the day, including quick detailing, minor scratch/blemish removal, wheels, tires, interior and glass. This individual is a member who we use often, and does AMAZING work(does it for a living). prices vary.

RSVP:

I will be sending out PM's to all of our social club members to rsvp. We like to get an approximate head count, so we know how much food to get. So, if you guys(and gals) could please give us a total amount of people you will be bringing(including yourself) that would help us out greatly!!! you can post that here, or pm me the info. It will be greatly appreciated!

Hopefully all of you can attend, come out and have a good time with us!!!


Bob,
OHIOLSX


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

41 days


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

40 days


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

who wants some good lunch and some dyno action????


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

*ill be there*

sounds like its going to be a good time. Getting my car friday. Ill be there as long as i dont blow it up first :rofl:


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

740tank said:


> sounds like its going to be a good time. Getting my car friday. Ill be there as long as i dont blow it up first :rofl:


keep it in one peice!!! at least until the 25th!!


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

whos comin


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

23 days


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

19 days


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

2 weeks


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, we're aware...


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

9 days


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

1 week from today, time has flown but cant wait for saturday!


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

2 days


----------



## bobsmyuncle (May 12, 2010)

thanks to everyone who came. And everyone who didnt, u missed out. glad to meet all the new faces and cars. cant wait untill our next meet


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did anyone from here actually go?


----------

